# Rare Villagers?



## CatherineOfUtopia (Jan 15, 2014)

So, my favourite villager by far is Julian the Unicorn (as you can probably tell by my avatar!). He was the 3rd villager to move into Utopia! After looking into him, I've seen him being called rare, and people paying millions and millions of bells for him, so I assumed I was super lucky! 
But last week, one of my friends started a new town, and one of the first villagers to move in was Julian! 
So, I was wondering, are we both extremely lucky or is Julian not so rare after all?


----------



## twerkstrider (Jan 15, 2014)

whilst he certainly is desirable (c'mon, who can resist a _unicorn_ villager!?), i think people are paying millions of bells because of his character more than rarity. i've been playing animal crossing for about 8 years and there are still some villagers i've never had before!! still, i think you're both very lucky to have obtained him through moving in normally rather than having to pay! ouo


----------



## Ras (Jan 15, 2014)

If you're in the circumstance of having 9 villagers and are relying on the campsite, I guess he can be rare.  I was resetting for villagers when I had 6, and the only choices were smug and uchi.  Julian was one of the first to come up, but I passed on him.  If you get to where you know your next random move-in will be smug (you have all 7 of the other personalities), he should be easy to get.  But, just relying on him in the campsite means he has to be one of like 340 or so animals.  Or, if he is going to be your ninth villager, it is again the complete pool of animals you don't have and didn't have, so the odds are again low.


----------



## cheezu (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm not sure if it's "rarity" as much as popularity. There are 340 villagers altogether and I don't think that some pop up more often than others (correct me if I'm wrong). Since there are 340 animals, getting the one you really want unless you do trades can obviously be quite cumbersome. But I see a lot of auction and selling posts offering some of the most popular villagers on a daily basis, which would indicate that they're not really "rare" per se - just extremely expensive because of the high demand.


----------



## CatherineOfUtopia (Jan 15, 2014)

That's true! He is very fabulous! Haha! Thanks! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm seeing what you guys mean now! It's more popularity than rarity! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah, rarity is nothing. All villagers have an equal chance of appearing.


----------



## fanism (Jan 15, 2014)

My cycle town had 182 moved out already.  Not even a single trace of Julian.  I am still waiting for him.


----------



## jolokia (Jan 15, 2014)

I reckon it's the other way round. I see _so_ many Julians and Marshals when I visit other towns lol, he's the opposite of rare. Someone like Hippeux, who seems to get kicked out and voided from practically every town, _he's_ rare.


----------



## nacy (Jan 15, 2014)

considering no villager is more rare than any other, whenever i visit developed towns i am pleasantly surprised at the variety. sure, you have the marshal ankha julian kinda towns but for every one of those there's a town with practically "bottom of the barrel" dreamies. i really like it! i don't make a habit to cycle or tt so i don't go through too many villagers myself. i like seeing a bunch of different ones elsewhere : -)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2014)

Hamphrey? Lol have seen like one or two with him lol


----------



## Cou (Jan 15, 2014)

Well rarity-wise, I think the rare ones are those that are 'unwanted' bc not many people have them (because they don't want them). I don't know, hard to put into words, oh well.

And since Julian is one of the most popular villagers and are always sought out for, I don't think he's rare tbh. Just hard to get if you expect to get him from other people because he can go for high amounts of bells. And if you find them in cycling threads/from cycles, they are likely to be put into a raffle, and lots of people will enter.

But he's not really rare because a lot of people has him in their town.


----------



## xxLollyxx (Jan 15, 2014)

I agree no one villager is "rarer" than another. They all have an equal chance of appearing in your town. He's just popular.


----------



## Jon (Jan 15, 2014)

he was one of my firsts too
i consider myself lucky because i got rosie and bob in my new town without trading and they're my favourites !


----------



## Grunge (Jan 16, 2014)

is drago rare? id like to have him in my village.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 16, 2014)

You could argue the octopi are theoretically the rarest as they cannot be obtained as starter villagers when you begin the game..
Smug/Uchi cant either, but, they usually appear in your town in the next few days


----------



## Cariad (Jan 16, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> You could argue the octopi are theoretically the rarest as they cannot be obtained as starter villagers when you begin the game..
> Smug/Uchi cant either, but, they usually appear in your town in the next few days



You learn something new everyday!


----------



## dreamii (Sep 6, 2017)

Well, Merengue was my first villager, and I got Lucky as one of my originals. I don't trade though, which is why my acnl-playing friends don't like my town, Serene.


----------



## doodle (Sep 7, 2017)

Actually, I could see the amiibo villagers being actually "rare" because they can only be obtained through the figures or specific cards. By those I mean the likes of the Sanrio and Smash/Splatoon figures. Wolf Link must be hard to find because he can only move in if you have Smash Link's amiibo, which I thought was rare right now (if prices online are any indication).

Julian, I would think, pops up the same as any other basic villager. But he's very appealing and cute (hence why he is in my town lol). Prices seem to be dependent on popularity, as you know now~


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 7, 2017)

The popular villagers like Julian aren't rare at all. Most people reset to get them or just buy them on the forums/summon their amiibo. The real rare ones are the lower tiers. They are the true MVPs :'D 

But in my experience I haven't seen many towns with Tucker, Hans, and Drago in them, which is surprising because I thought they'd be more popular. I also never knew the villager named Penelope existed until recently. I thought she was a WA villager lol


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Sep 7, 2017)

For Julian I wouldn't say "rare". He is a popular villager. Meaning a lot of people like him and want him in their town. That's why people pay so much for him. However I agree with some previous comments I would consider the Sanrio, LOZ, Splatoon, Monster Hunter, and maybe even the welcome amiibo villagers rare.


----------



## Dhar (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm not sure whether or not he's rare... But, he certainly is one of my favorite villagers, too! I just bought him for 100 TBT off the villager trading plaza, after someone said he was moving out of their town. I was really happy! He's awesome. Haha.


----------



## brutongaster (Sep 7, 2017)

i guess julian was rare three years ago? lol. it's always so strange to see these older threads popping up


----------



## Lippysue (Sep 7, 2017)

I think the very unpopular villagers are the rare ones. I am sure if we had a census here on The forum the top tier villagers would be very common. Whereas the unpopular ones like my Rory would be very rare indeed.


----------

